
Programming Sucks (2014) - tosh
http://www.stilldrinking.org/programming-sucks
======
reneberlin
A brilliant rant! You hit the tone quite correctly to what i would describe.
It's a constant thing hidden in the day-to-day progress at work - and it feels
so odd, that only a few people find it corresponding with their attitude to
programming or the market we're in. It's really a big, big unstoppapable mess
- when only viewed from the right angle.

------
verdverm
Seems to be posted relatively frequently. Here's a posting which has a decent
amount of comments.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19402352](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19402352)

------
reneberlin
i just realized the post is from 2014 ;) So, just let me add: the pile just
got a lot bigger.

